# Happy Birthday justplainbill



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Have a great day!


Thanks for the pleasant surprise.


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll be celebrating by listening to some of my favorite music from 1942-1945
Hit Parade USA 1942 - Top 10 - DanntaS - YouTube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Bill!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  And thanks for those great old melodies.  I saw The Spike Jones Story the other day and finally got to see George Rock (All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday JPBill!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

Enjoy the new year!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2011)

happy birthday jpb.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday JPB
kadesma


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 15, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Thanks.  I'll be celebrating by listening to some of my favorite music from 1942-1945
> Hit Parade USA 1942 - Top 10 - DanntaS - YouTube



I love your choice of music. Wishing you a very special day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 15, 2011)

From one Long Islander to another , happy birthday, and watch out for all the city slickers making it out east to go pumpkin picking.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Bill!  Great music!  Gotta love "big band".


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 16, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Happy birthday Bill!  Great music!  Gotta love "big band".


If you're old enough and had a happy childhood, you're likely to enjoy big band.
Thanks again to all for your birthday greetings.


----------

